# Upper Colorado (Pumphouse) running low, any idea on flow release dates?



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, the Colorado is running quite low right now, I'm sure they are filling reservoirs upstream. Do we have any dates as to when we will see an increase of flows?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

https://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/dbdata/station/flowgraph/flowgraph_hc.html?id=KRMC2


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

From talking with the River Ranger this Saturday it's going to go even lower (YIKES, Poor Fish) like down to 300 or below. They won't be releasing anything from Green Mountain, Wolford and anything above until they fill (Not Going to Happen this Year) They will only start releasing when they are forced to down river.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Quiggle, That's much better than the outlook I saw just a couple days ago but still dismal.


----------



## Awbcolorado (Feb 18, 2018)

Pretty much the same as we had last year. Crazy low flows until they started releasing water to keep the water temps low enough for the fish.


----------



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

FAAAACCCKKKKK. Below 400?! So a 5 person 16 foot paddle raft Pumphouse to Radium would suck or be OK?


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

It is doable but pay attention. Slow going. I have ran Pumphouse to Rancho at 368 in a 15' oar raft but was a very long day.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

You can get down the river, but I wouldn’t want too


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Things have bumped up somewhat. We ran Rancho to Catamount last weekend at 450 or so and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## TeddySalvadore (May 5, 2014)

Flows are up a bit. If we put-in on a Saturday, mid-day, is there any chance of catching a primitive campsite between pumphouse and rancho? It's been a few years since I was on this run and likely 10 years since I camped on the run, so wondering how packed things get over a summer weekend. Any input works be appreciated.


----------



## Ryan Flynn (7 mo ago)

kevdog said:


> Hey, the Colorado is running quite low right now, I'm sure they are filling reservoirs upstream. Do we have any dates as to when we will see an increase of flows?





TeddySalvadore said:


> Flows are up a bit. If we put-in on a Saturday, mid-day, is there any chance of catching a primitive campsite between pumphouse and rancho? It's been a few years since I was on this run and likely 10 years since I camped on the run, so wondering how packed things get over a summer weekend. Any input works be appreciated.


Hey Teddy, I have some info and resources that I think will help ya out!

Pumphouse - Rancho Campsites: There are a decent amount of campgrounds on river between those two. These are non-permitted, first come first serve sites for anyone using the river. Because of this they do fill up pretty quickly on weekends (especially holiday weekends and peak flow periods). I have had issues finding a open site before but luckily asked groups as I passed and found some people that were willing to share with me. My advice would be to put in early in the day to get a better chance of securing a site and planning on spending the afternoon relaxing off river.

Here is a good map that shows the sites on a map: Upper Colorado River Recreation Area | Bureau of Land Management
Make sure to zoom in and you can click on each site to get some specific info. Hope this helps  and have a good trip!


----------

